# Rest in Peace Rusty



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

Tonight has been really rough. My boyfriend'sdog, Rusty, passed away in my arms. We found out he had lungcancerabouta month ago.Weweretold hehad about 6 months to live.Wenever dreamed he would go this quickly.

Rusty lived with my boyfriend's parents (he belonged to both myboyfriend and his dad) but he would come here to stay with us at leastone weekend a month. Im not really a dog person, but he was special. Henever barked and was such a gentle soul. Im sure a lot of you rememberme telling you how he was scared of the bunnies. Brave little Lucywould run right up to him and he would turn around and walk awayfrightened. He would poke his head around the corner of a room beforeentering to make sure there werent any sneaky bunnies lurking about.

His lungs basically collapsed and I held him as he died. My boyfriend and his parents are a wreck.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. 

Goodbye sweet boy, you were really someone special.


----------



## Pipp (May 4, 2007)

:rip:Rusty... 

That must have been so hard, Haley. :bigtears:



So sorry... :hug1



sas ink iris:


----------



## binkies (May 5, 2007)

Oh man. I'm sooo sorry. He seemed to be a greatboy. Bless his little heart, and yours. I truely feel foryou, I don't think I could handle that kind of grief very well.


----------



## Haley (May 5, 2007)

Hi everyone this is Michael, Haleys boyfriend. Iwant to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers forRusty. He was more than a pet to me he was by best friend andmy son. He was the kindest, sweetest, mostlovingbeing I have ever known and he will bemissed. Thankyou again.


----------



## binkies (May 5, 2007)

Ok, now you've gone and made me cry. My sympathy is sincere, I really do pray that you find peace.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry you lost Rusty. I can tell from your postshow special he was. 

:rainbow:

Laura


----------



## missyscove (May 5, 2007)

I'm so so so sorry. I know how specialdogs can be, especially Golden Retrievers. I have two of myown. 













They're almost 11 now, and I couldn't imagine life without them. I'll be praying for your special boy.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 5, 2007)

Oh Haley.

I bet words can't even describe what your going through right now.

RIP Rusty, you were a beautiful boy:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2007)

What a lovely picture!

Haley and Michael, I am so sorry about Rusty and that his time to passcame so soon. I will be thinking of you and your family. 

God Bless, Rusty 

Jan


----------



## bunnylady (May 5, 2007)

Iam so sorry about your loss of your beloved pet rusty.It is so hard tolose someone you love so much.You will be in my prayers.


God Bless you and your family
Bunnylady


----------



## lalena2148 (May 5, 2007)

:cry4:I'm so sorry to hear about Rusty. He looked like such a sweetheart.
He was very special.

I'll be praying for you guys, Haley and Michael, and your family. ray:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 5, 2007)

rest in peace


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2007)

Haley &amp; Michael, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I will say a prayer for all of you.

Susanray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 5, 2007)

I am sorry Haley &amp; Michael. :sad:

Our dog is a year old now and is still a puppy tous, so I can't imagine what you are going through.

All good dogs go to heaven.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Starina (May 5, 2007)

I am so sorry.:hug2:At least he had you guys there with him at the end to hold him and comfort him as he passed.

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Haley and Michael. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

RIP Rusty:rainbow:


----------



## iluvmybuns (May 5, 2007)

Oh no Haley!!!! I'm so sorry!!!! Tell Michael I'm sorry, too! You're both in my thoughts!:rip:


----------



## f_j (May 5, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. He was a gorgeousdog. It sounds like he was extremely loved and had a greatlife, I'm so sorry that he was taken too soon. Reading aboutyour loss made my eyes fill with tears and reminded me of when we lostour family dog. It was so hard. My thoughts arewith you


----------



## maherwoman (May 6, 2007)

Oh Haley and Michael, how awful. You are both in my heart and in my prayers. 

Sweet Rusty...you were so loved...and will be dearly missed...

All my love to you guys during such a horrible time...

Rosie*


----------



## aurora369 (May 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Haley...

It may be little comfort, but at least he had you guys with him when hepassed. Someone to comfort him and love him through adifficult time.

--Dawn


----------



## jordiwes (May 6, 2007)

Oh that's so tough. I bet it was so comforting to have you with him.

Rest in peace, Rusty and ((hugs)) Haley and partner.


----------



## Eve (May 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Haley &amp; Michael. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. ray:


----------



## Michaela (May 6, 2007)

:tears2:

How terrible, I'm thinking of you all at this difficult time :groupparty:

:rip:Rusty xxx


----------



## JimD (May 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

ray:


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It really means a lot to us. 

It has been a really rough weekend for us. I had to get up earlyyesterday and take his body to the vets for cremation. Then I had todrive a bunny to Toledo as part of a bunderground transport. We stoppedat the shelter to visit some bunnies to cheer us up. 

Then we found out some more bad news this morning. Mike's dad had aheart attack last night. He said he was having chest pains all weekendbut Rusty's passing was probably the final straw. They were so closeand his death just broke his heart-literally. He's doing OK now. Wevebeen in the hospital most of today. They put a stint in one of hisarteries so he should be out in a few days. Mike is just a wreck overall of this. 

Please keep him and his family in your prayers. We really appreciate the support. 

Haley


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry.All ofthismust be really stressful for you. I know whatit's like to have things just pile up like this. I'll bepraying for you.


----------



## Spring (May 7, 2007)

Oh gosh, how tough. :cry4:

I'll be thinking of you, Mike and his family. It's so heart wrenchingto read, I can't even imagine what you guys are going through.

Prayers, love and hugs being sent your way. :hug1


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2007)

Oh Haley, how awful. You guys could definately do with a break. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and Prayers!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 7, 2007)

Prayers for you, Mike and hisfamily.

Rainbows! ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Oh man, Haley. I'm so sorry.When it rains it pours. Tell Mike that he and his family willbe in my thoughts. I hope his dad makes a full recovery.:hug2:


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2007)

Ugh, just saw the part about Mike's Dad, thatREALLY REALLY sucks. Awful weekend. Sosorry you're both going through this. 

I hope he's back better than ever quickly. :rose:



sas :hug1


----------



## Michaela (May 8, 2007)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Mike's dad ray:


----------



## Haley (May 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Mike's dad is home and doing OK. 

We're slowly starting to heal from this loss. Mike is still grieving, but it gets better each day.

Im so happy we have our bunnies to comfort us. I could tell they allknew something was wrong when it happened. Tumnus and Lucy were justsitting there very still and quiet all night. And Basil and Max werevery comforting. Max sat on his daddy's chest Saturday for about anhour, licking his face and snuggling with him. He knew we needed someextra love.


----------

